# White Spot on Face



## jack2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi, i have just noticed a white spot on my Bettas Face that looks like a pimple. I have tried to take a photo however it was on my phone so i dont know how well it turned out. It is just above the eye and i have know idea what i could be?
Thanks

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1 Gallon
What temperature is your tank? 79
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Neutrafin Betta flakes
How often do you feed your betta fish? once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 70 - 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? White spot above bettas eye
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? no
When did you start noticing the symptoms? today
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? 100 % water change
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Yes finrot
How old is your fish (approximately)? 4 months


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you get the picture up close? I can't really see it. Even with the Circle around it.


----------



## jack2 (Apr 20, 2012)

thats the best i could get sorry, any ideas?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmmm... Let me just guess what is wrong with him.

Is the White Dot only above is eye? Or, is there more than 1?
If there is more than 1, he might have White Spot Disease. Keep this in mind.
For your tank, since you have a 1 gallon, you should make more water changes throughout the week. Like, every 2-3 days.Or you could upgrade your tank. And for your food, give him some variety. And feed throughout the day. Like, 1 flake at Morning, 1 flake at Afternoon, and 1 at Night. Oh, and was the white dot already there? It has a low chance of being his coloration.


----------



## jack2 (Apr 20, 2012)

There is only one white dot and it hasn't always been there. I am upgrading my tank next weekend and i will try and change up his diet. Thanks for the help but any idea on the white dot?
Cheers


----------



## jack2 (Apr 20, 2012)

if you put your computer brightness up the dot is easier to see.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He never changed his behavior right? I have never heard of a disease with only 1 white spot. I would not worry about this for now. But, if he is starting to act lethargic and odd, that's when you should start worrying.


----------

